# Trane XB10 wiring



## Mtowner (Oct 27, 2010)

While cleaning the coils of the Trane XB10, one of the wires (Brown) came off the terminal block. There a number of tabs it coiuld be slipped over, but I'm  not sure which one it came off.  There are three possible tabs it could fit on each side on the top of the terminal block.  3 on the left and three on the right.
Anyone have any idea where that brown wire fits?  It is one of three wires, Purple, Black and Brown that come out of the unit in a section of plastic conduit.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 27, 2010)

Which coils, evaporator or condensor?


----------



## Mtowner (Oct 28, 2010)

The unit located outside, I guess it is the Condensor coils.  The fan only turns slowly and then it shuts off and hums.  I'm guessing the brown wire is not located on the correct termnial
Any help is appreciated


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 28, 2010)

do you have the brown wire on the capacitor, On most fan motors the brown goes on the capacitor, that why your motor is not starting right.
 its not getting it kick for the  capacitor.  Later Paul


----------



## Mtowner (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is what I see.
Capacitor (round beer can looking thing)has three tabs on top.  One has no wire connected, one has an thick orange wire and the other tab has a purple wire and a black wire.  Orange and Purple wire are coming from inside fan, black wire jumps to the starter or switch or whater ever it is called.
Looking directly at the switch, the black jumper from the capatactor  is connected to one of the four tabs on the right side. Three are empty.  Comming from the fan to the front of the right side of the switch is a red wire
On the left side of the switch A black wire comes form the fan and is connected to one of the four tabs, leaving 3 open tabs.  Comming from the fan to front of the left side of the switch is a black wire with a blue tracer strip.
Here is the question.  A brown wire comes from the fan and it has a tab connection, but I don't know which tab it goes to.  I think it goes on the left side of the switch on one of those tabs but I'm just not sure.  Like I said the fan runs slow and then stops and just hums and I'm thinkign the brown wire not connected is the problem???   ANY HELP is Appreciated


----------



## kok328 (Oct 30, 2010)

yes, this is the problem but, you must determine which terminal in came off of.
Look for some witness marks on the male end of the terminals, maybe this will help you.
Otherwise, post a pic of the top of the capacitory.


----------



## Mtowner (Oct 31, 2010)

I've attached two pictures which may help...THANKS!


----------



## kok328 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, you have a three pole capacitor but nothing hooked up to one of the poles.  I can't tell for sure but it looks like a tab broke off the third pole.  However, the female connection would have the broke off tab still in it (which it doesn't).  Check the relay for witness marks as I don't think the wire came off the capacitor.


----------



## Mtowner (Nov 2, 2010)

When I touch the brown connector to the 3rd pole on the capcitor the fan runs normally.  Would it seem right for the brown lead to be directly attached to the capactor rather than on the relay?  I just do not know if hooking the brown wire directly to the capacitor would hurt anything
Thanks in advance for being so helpful


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Mtowner. Paul here, i am glad you got it going, The only other way you can 
 check the motor is to amp check the wires. I could not reply to you private 
 message. Later Paul


----------



## Mtowner (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Mr. Paul,
So do you believe it is OK to place the brown wire on the capacitor permanently?.  I guess I just need to be sure I'm not hurting anything.
Thanks so much
Mtowner


----------



## kok328 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would have expect the third tab to have some witness marks where the spade connector was attached to it at one  point.  I didn't see that in the pics but, if it works normally with it connected then go for it.  Another thought is that if any of your neighbors have the same unit, ask if you can take a quick look at theirs and see where that wire came from but, I think you found the correct terminal.


----------



## Mtowner (Nov 4, 2010)

Again Thanks for your time and expertise.  I'm going to hook it up to the capacitor tab and go for it


----------



## lee63 (Oct 5, 2013)

Need a picture of the trane xb 10 wiring diagram from outside unit to exchanger inside. The tan wire came loose. Right now the wires are wired like this with the tan one loose, it controls the auto start from the wall thermostat.

Red to white
brown to blue
black to white
yellow to yellow
orange to yellow

with the tan wire loose from one of the connections, any ideas?

Lee


----------

